# Water resistant watch dies in pool



## torres9 (6 May 2008)

I got casio G-Shock watch in December. (Water resistant to 200 meters)

The battery died in January, the shop replaced the battery for me, no problems so far.

I went swimming in March and the watch stopped working all together, I could actually see water swishing about inside. I brought the watch back to the shop and they told me that because the back had been taken off (to replace the battery) that it was no longer water resistant. But they never told me this when replacing the battery 

Do I have a leg to stand on or am I left with a broken watch?


----------



## mathepac (6 May 2008)

They broke your watch, tell them you want it replaced.


----------



## ClubMan (6 May 2008)

Any time I have had a battery replaced on a water resistant watch they have told me that they could no longer guarantee water resistance. Maybe it's different when you go to authorised service centres?


----------



## torres9 (6 May 2008)

One thing i forgot to mention, they do have a sign up stating this (which i only saw yesterday, mid rant ) does this cover them telling me?! is it up to me to read all the signs in the shop???


----------



## quinno (6 May 2008)

Tne sign probably covers them, what does the user manual say regarding replacing the battery? Also seems like a very short life span for a battery on a new watch...


----------



## torres9 (6 May 2008)

quinno said:


> Tne sign probably covers them, what does the user manual say regarding replacing the battery? Also seems like a very short life span for a battery on a new watch...


 
I'll be disgusted if the sign covers them, people can hardly be expected to scan the walls for signs every time they go into a shop! (but your probably right) I haven't looked at the manual yet, because i can't find it


----------



## ClubMan (6 May 2008)

Maybe ask the _NCA _(www.consumerconnect.ie) for their opinion on your rights here?


----------



## Soldier (6 May 2008)

are you serious haha they actually said its not water proof because they took off the back i have a g shock watch changed the battery several times and its still water proof.


----------



## ClubMan (6 May 2008)

Soldier said:


> are you serious haha they actually said its not water proof because they took off the back


If you are asking me then yes I am serious. Why on earth would I make it up?!? My regular watch battery/strap supplier has said this to me. Didn't bother me as I don't tend to wear a watch swimming anyway.


----------



## truthseeker (6 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Any time I have had a battery replaced on a water resistant watch they have told me that they could no longer guarantee water resistance. Maybe it's different when you go to authorised service centres?


I have also experienced this.


----------



## rmelly (6 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe it's different when you go to authorised service centres?


 
Yes, I've sent a watch back to manufacturer for servicing and they guarantee it to be waterproof / properly sealed.


----------



## truthseeker (6 May 2008)

rmelly said:


> Yes, I've sent a watch back to manufacturer for servicing and they guarantee it to be waterproof / properly sealed.



I wonder if thats what it is then - if you send it back to the manufacturer they must re-seal them properly, as opposed to the local watch battery place who just pops the back off and back on - presumably breaking the waterproof seal?


----------



## Caveat (6 May 2008)

Unless the watch is very high spec, I would doubt that the 'waterproof seal' around the battery compartment is anything more than an "O ring".

Although they are very cheap, jewellers maybe couldn't be bothered getting into stocking O rings of different sizes. The water would maybe perish the rings to the extent whereby they more or less fall out when the battery cover is opened.


----------



## wheeler (6 May 2008)

When replacing a battery you must say that you want the battery replaced and the watch resealed. It is common that they don't let you know that the watch has not been resealed. I have been burned myself with an expensive watch.

I guess it depends - if you asked for a battery replacement and didn't mention the reseal then I guess you got what you asked for.

I agree though, as a matter of courtesy jewelers should tell you that a water resistant watch will not be resealed unless requested.

A friend of mine recently left a watch into Paul Shearans to get a battery replaced. I made her call them later to ensure that they were resealing the watch but it seems that there was no need for the call as they had automatically flagged the watch for a reseal. So maybe the better jewelers do take care of you properly?


----------



## truthseeker (6 May 2008)

Thats interesting Wheeler - I know myself that with a past experience I didnt leave the watch into a jewellers at all but got the battery replaced at a 'kiosk' type place that did watch straps, batteries etc...

No one mentioned waterproof seals, I swam wearing the watch a short time later, and it let the water in. I did go back to them and they told me that replacing the battery had broken the seal - but never mentioned that there was any option of re-sealing the watch. Perhaps a good jewellers would have.


----------



## BillK (6 May 2008)

I take my old Tissot watch to a Tissot dealer for battery replacement. A simple replacement costs about £4.00; to have the watch resealed and pressure tested costs £17.00. My watch is about 30 years old and is still waterproof because I spend the £17.00. 

You get what you pay for, simple as that.


----------



## rmelly (6 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> Unless the watch is very high spec, I would doubt that the 'waterproof seal' around the battery compartment is anything more than an "O ring".


 
In my case it is - in fact there is no battery...


----------

